# Supecharge your rip fence



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I've been slowly building the rip fence in Fine Woodworking (Feb 2013, Issue 231; pg 56)

Have the main part done. Now onto making my customized faces. 

With limited tools in my beginnings of a shop, I did all the drill press work at his place. 

I had to order the clamps from lee valley and I added on the digital angle tilt box as seen by Kenbo lots. Fence was glued and checked for square and after installing the clamps, is holding square

I'll update as I build the faces but it may be awhile 

One note I will mention is the article is not really complete and has some discrepancies of what the text says vs the pictures. You just really have to us it as a guide and build it to fit what you are using


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I have not seen the article, but this looks intrigueing. Do all the holes have T-nuts on the back side? Is the face on the fence going to stay plain, or are you going to seal it with something, or maybe even laminate it with formica? I can't wait to see what else is involved....


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

You can see the article here.

Each of the 7 holes on the front has a 3/8" t-nut. I glued them in with gorilla glue, and used the bolt and washer to keep pressure on them while the glue dried. The bolts and washers are used later to hold on the various fence faces. Sacrificial fence, rabbeting fence, tennoning fence, a taller fence for say doing raised panel drawers etc.

I wasn't planning on sealing it or anything.


----------

